# How to boost Microphone volume?



## Obinice

Good afternoon folks 

I just bought a Plantronics Audio 990 headset, and it works great. Only problem is, the mic is so quiet! It's already on full volume, and unfortunately there's no Mic boost for it in the Volume control toolbar.

So I was wondering is there any other way of boosting the mic output, so people can actually hear me? A piece of software perhaps, or whatever.

Anyway would be lovely if someone knew of a fix, thanks


----------



## net_newsy

. Double click the volume control widget in your system tray
. In the Options menu, select Properties.

. In the Properties window, select the PLAYBACK radio button
. Under the *Show the following volume controls* list select all listed components and click OK

. In the Properties window, select the RECORDING radio button
. Under the *Show the following volume controls* list select all listed components and click OK

. In the Options menu, the Advanced Controls item should be checked.
. Under the Microphone device, you will now see an Advanced button, click it.

. Select the Microphone Boost check box
. click close

then try the your LOUD microphone!


----------



## Obinice

Thanks, but I'm afraid like I say, there's no Mic boost check box in the volume control toolbar


----------



## net_newsy

Can I ask your OS?

*there's no Mic boost check box in the volume control toolbar*

TRUE! and if you'll follow my guides it will show up.


----------



## Obinice

Windows XP SP2.

I suppose the reason there's no mic boost is that the Plantronics Audio 990 is a bluetooth headset (sorry that I didn't mention it in my first post). It's all set up and working as it should be, the mic is just too quiet.


----------



## net_newsy

nice headset eh! ...how about some AMPLIFIERS?
http://www.plantronet.com/productlist?categoryid=12


----------



## net_newsy

I think your computer is *not compatible* with the .Audio™ 990

check compatibility here...
http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/en_GB/products/cat1200109/cat1200104/prod5610021


----------



## Obinice

Yeah its cool.

Hmm, well it's compatible (in that it does what it's supposed to do, at least), just the mic is too quiet. I looked at that Amps & Accessories page, the only product for my range of headsets isn't too useful


----------



## net_newsy

on the site it asks...

Will this work with my existing system?
OS: windows
CONNECTOR TYPE: soundcard/USB

the answer was>>> Sorry, your computer is not compatible with the .Audio™ 990, but we have verified that the following headsets are compatible.

.Audio DSP-400

Our Recommendation
.Audio™ 650 USB
.Audio™ 650 USB
.Audio™ 625 USB
.Audio™ 625 USB
.Audio™ 610 USB
.Audio™ 610 USB
.Audio 480 USB
.Audio 480 USB
.Audio™ 470 USB
.Audio™ 470 USB
.Audio™ 645 USB
.Audio™ 645 USB
.Audio™ 770
.Audio™ 770

---

.Audio™ 370

Our Recommendation
.Audio™ 365
.Audio™ 365
.Audio™ 350
.Audio™ 350
.Audio™ 450
.Audio™ 450
.Audio™ 345
.Audio™ 345
.Audio™ 325
.Audio™ 325
.Audio™ 310
.Audio™ 310
.Audio 440
.Audio 440
.Audio 480
.Audio 480

did you check it's compatibility on the site? 
http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/en_GB/products/cat1200109/cat1200104/prod5610021


----------



## Obinice

I meant that it's compatible in that it does what it's supposed to (streams audio to the headhones, and mic audio to the PC), just the mic is too quiet. Do you know of any fixes/software that can boost the volume through Windows?  Thanks!

Oh actually something else I only just realised, on that website it says connector type soundcard, or USB. Well it's via bluetooth, so it's nether. Silly website of theirs eh? lol. That's probably why it says it's not compatible.


----------



## net_newsy

I've found...

Installation and User Guides
PDF file >>> 726.8 KB
http://www.plantronet.com/productdetails?id=97&categoryid=11

Thats all I can give for now ;-)


----------



## Obinice

Thanks I'll have a read, I looked for something similar myself but couldn't find it


----------

